# How old?



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

How old is your maltese? I thought it would be fun to see what the magority was on this forum. 

~Danielle and Obi


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Baxter turned one year old on Aug. 25 of this year.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda will be 5 months old tomorrow the 28th.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

whose malt is over 15?? thats so great that our babies can last so long! Still healthy as ever?

~Danielle and Obi


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MALITDA_@Sep 27 2005, 06:53 PM
> *Matilda will be 5 months old tomorrow the 28th.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104098*


[/QUOTE]
Rosie is 4 months old

I just noticed that Matilda and Rosie look so much alike! Same face and everything!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is 20 months old and Nikki is almost 6 months old.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i put a year -lucy's bdays the 9th


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is 1 year and 9 months old.







He'll turn 2 on January 18th.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar will be 2 on Dec. 9th.


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Tink* turned 3 on Sept.15.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Sugar is 2 and 
Chloe is 9 months.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean turned a year old on August 19 of this year.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Massimo is 20 months old.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris will be 1 on Oct. 18.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is 2 yrs. and 9 months. She will be 3 on December 3rd.









I wish I would have been that cute when I was 2


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Cosmo is 3 months and I am starting to wonder if he will
ever grow.


----------



## Bridge (Jun 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Bailey is 4 months old.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Macy is 1 year and 3 months


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko is almost 2.5 yrs old -- that makes him almost same age as mommy and daddy and yet he acts like such a baby!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley will be 2 on April 9 2006.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Cookie is 5.5
Nibbler is 4
Waffle is 3
Sparkle is almost 2


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy aka "Littleman" is 9.5 months old and he will be a year old on Dec.13th







time sure does fly .....and yet we feel like we have always had him and can't imagine being without him


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Buddy is 6.5 years

Sweetie is 5. years


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Sep 28 2005, 09:38 AM
> *I wish I would have been that cute when I was 2
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I didn't click on the poll as it only works for one dog.

Little C was born on March 14, 2004. March 14th is "White Day" here...perfect day for a little white puppy to be born! 

Sir N was born sometime in the late fall/early winter of 1997. I was told that he was three months old when he was given to me. After seeing numerous pictures of puppies here, I think he was maybe one and half to two months old. But, we celebrate October 16th as his birthday.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was one on February 22, so that makes her 1 year, 7 months. How fast time goes when you are having fun.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup turned five last month, and really, she doesnt look a DAY over TWO!









interesting to see how many reeeeeaalllly young pups here. any ideas why that is? do people get tired of online forums when their dogs get older (shudder to THINK!) and just dont post anymore??? y'all are gonna have to really work to get me to leave here LOL. okay, so technically....joe could do very little...one little click, i'm sure LOL

but seriously, how long has this forum been around, and how is it (do any of you think) that so many puppies are here as opposed to the "old folks" like the buttercup?

am i turning this into a talk show?

ann marie jessy raphael rivera winfrey and the "no springer here" buttercup


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee just turned 6 months old on Sept. 30th! Wow, she's getting old! I dont know why all of our pups are young? Maybe its the people with the younger puppies that need help with them, and thus would turn to a forum. People with older dogs probably have the swing of things down and need less help/ advice. The people who do have older dogs on here have probably been on since their dog was a puppy and have just gotten hooked! Ok, that probably didnt make any sense but it was worth a try!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty is 13 years, 8 mos. Still looks good, although not the same as when he was younger. Has some age related problems, like deafness, but basically is doing really well. No major imediate problems. Mostly "attitude" that has changed. We just returned from the 4th of our 1 wk. vacations for the year (in RV), and he did a lot of short walks and a long drive. I think he is better in the RV than at home!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 1 2005, 10:22 PM
> *the buttercup turned five last month, and really, she doesnt look a DAY over TWO!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have two older ones. Jay-Jay is 9, and Kayde is 7.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Riley's Mom+Oct 3 2005, 12:23 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have two older ones. Jay-Jay is 9, and Kayde is 7.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105604
[/B][/QUOTE]

And Riley is somewhat older then some of the other pups here too. He's 3.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Oct 2 2005, 09:25 AM
> *Frosty is 13 years, 8 mos.  Still looks good, although not the same as when he was younger. Has some age related problems, like deafness, but basically is doing really well. No major imediate problems. Mostly "attitude" that has changed. We just returned from the 4th of our 1 wk. vacations for the year (in RV), and he did a lot of short walks and a long drive. I think he is better in the RV than at home!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








Wow 13 years old!! that's fantastic!!


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Molly is 9 months and a Godsend.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

leise is 4 months old 

oh how i love this little furball...


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Let's see...it is December so Pacino 6 and a half months old!! And the light of our lives!!
Marie & Pacino


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Darla will be 11 months old Dec. 26.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Chulita is 5 months old TODAY


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Peechie just turned 2 in Nov.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Daezie is 3years and 2 months old
Maya is 2 years and 8 months old


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

mine is just 5 months.. still baby


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide is 2 and a 1/4
Shrek is 1 year old
Ozzy (a mixed breed rescue) is 8 or 9 years old

I didn't click on the poll because it doesn't account for more than one.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Daisy will be 1 on February 9th.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey is 1 year and 4 months old.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> How old is your maltese? I thought it would be fun to see what the magority was on this forum.
> 
> ~Danielle and Obi[/B]



Archie turned two in December and Abbey turned one in November. They love each other and play most of the time....but sometimes Abbey gets on Arch's nerves. She's always cruising the house just looking for trouble!


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Mine is still a wee one. He isn't even 3 mos. yet.</span>


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

summer is 1 yr and 1 mo and23 days lol







Dec 2, 2005


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

ZsaZsa is 18 months old


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

L.E. is 1 year, 25 days old. 

Her and Summer have close birthdays!!


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

I got Colette on the night the lights went out on the East coast. It's hard to believe that my little baby will be 2 years old on May 13.

I do want to add a word here. I used to own a Whippet and feel absolutely awful for La Vie who accidently escaped at the Meadowlands. I am also afraid the sweater she was wearing would be such a skinny dog's undoing once it got wet and cold.









Gail


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I got Colette on the night the lights went out on the East coast. It's hard to believe that my little baby will be 2 years old on May 13.
> 
> I do want to add a word here. I used to own a Whippet and feel absolutely awful for La Vie who accidently escaped at the Meadowlands. I am also afraid the sweater she was wearing would be such a skinny dog's undoing once it got wet and cold.
> 
> ...



I worry she could get hung up in that sweater, Gail. How awful for both the owners and La Vie.


----------

